# Best Way to run a Blastmaster in a Noise Marine Squad



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi, I want to run a Blastmaster in my Noise Marine squad, but given how you need ten guys just to run 1 blastmaster, I can't figure out a way to have one without wasting a lot of points so I am hoping people might give me a few ideas for how best to run a blastmaster without having a squad that costs far more than its worth.

Thanks.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The CSM FAQ on the GW site corrects that to two Blastmasters per 10 man squad.

They are god damned annoying to face, every CSM player I know uses at least one squad of them. I don't have any advice for you as I'm no pawn the of Chaos gods, but they are jerks to deal with.

EDIT: for simplicity, 



> Page 99 - Noise Marine, Options
> 
> Change the third bullet point to 'One Noise Marine may replace his boltgun with a blastmaster at 30 pts/model. If the squad numbers ten or more models, an additional Noise Marine may replace his boltgun with a blastmaster at 30pts/model.'


----------



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

best way is small units of 5 with 1 blastmaster in each i would req 4 units


----------

